# Need help finding a painting/artist



## HeadofWords (Nov 1, 2021)

Years ago I came across a painting that I should’ve bought but couldn’t at the time. I cannot for the life of me remember the artist’s name. 
The painting was a boat made of long leaves, sitting at a dock in a sky of clouds. There was a ladder coming up at the dock. To me it was a religious theme where one made the climb up the ladder to the boat and then sailed away to heaven.
Has anyone seen this?

thanks


----------

